# Sticky  Hermes Apple Watch Owners Thread



## DougFNJ

Sticking this to the top, post your Hermes discussion here.


----------



## Aus73

I don't really have a discussion but just wanted to share a pic of my Hermes series 6


----------



## DougFNJ

Looking great! I love that Link. Which leather came with that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clockworksynergy

Looking great!


----------



## arximus

awesome band! Been switching between the Hermès Orange silicon and leather, wondering what band and how it feels. Been looking around for a solid bracelet for awhile. Cheers!


----------



## Leonardpineda93

Aus73 said:


> I don't really have a discussion but just wanted to share a pic of my Hermes series 6
> View attachment 15786663


really like this one.


----------



## jonakeema

Have always considered buying the hermes version -- having never bought an expensive timepiece and having a watch that only costs ~$500, wouldn't mind buying something a tad bit nicer given I effectively wear it everyday... Primarily when out for nicer social events, would be nice to have something that doesn't also double as my fitness tracker.


----------



## kjc28

I am really considering Hermes version of Apple Watch 7. I currently have Nike Apple watch, and use one of the Nike exclusive faces. The Hermes watch faces on Apple Watch 6 looked really good.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Asked in another thread but might as well ask here to: is going Hermès still the only way to get black stainless to match the black stainless link bracelet, since the basic stainless line went to "graphite" instead of "midnight" or whatever? Feeling after three generations on AW that I probably ought to spring for the link bracelet, but seriously annoyed at the thought of the upcharge if I have to go Hermès solely to get it to match.

On the other hand, the included Hermès leather straps look great. On the other, other hand, I love the color orange, but the black Hermès models don't come with the orange silicone strap. 😐


----------



## SaMaster14

Went Hermes for the first time when I purchased my Series 7. Received the watch on the first day of orders. Love the craftsmanship on the strap and the face/dial options! Wearing mine today.


----------



## Sncarney18




----------



## Sncarney18

Above is my wrist shot and unboxing. My SBSS7 arrived today. I made the right choice and glad I finally pulled the trigger in a Hermes edition.


----------



## DougFNJ

watchcrank_tx said:


> Asked in another thread but might as well ask here to: is going Hermès still the only way to get black stainless to match the black stainless link bracelet, since the basic stainless line went to "graphite" instead of "midnight" or whatever? Feeling after three generations on AW that I probably ought to spring for the link bracelet, but seriously annoyed at the thought of the upcharge if I have to go Hermès solely to get it to match.
> 
> On the other hand, the included Hermès leather straps look great. On the other, other hand, I love the color orange, but the black Hermès models don't come with the orange silicone strap.


I hope they go back to allowing purchases of Space Black without the Hermes up charge, but the leather is definitely worth it. I’ve had the bracelet since Series 0 and it’s held up incredibly well. 
There is a way to get the Hermes Orange straps by calling Apple Support and telling them you did something to the current straps, request orange and they’ve been pretty liberal with the policy. I believe they charge $50-60 for the new straps. You do need to have a serial number that is attached to a Hermes watch though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

I'll keep that in mind when Series 8 rolls around, or if I don't bond with the black Ti on Nomad bracelet. (Should know soon since the 7 is supposed to be delivered tomorrow.)


----------



## JeffW2

Purchased a silver series 8 ten days ago and bought the Hermes classic orange band. 

Jeff


----------



## DougFNJ

JeffW2 said:


> Purchased a silver series 8 ten days ago and bought the Hermes classic orange band.
> 
> Jeff


Let’s see a shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffW2

Hermes orange band.

Jeff


----------



## chadol baegi

Enjoying the new horse dial on my series 6


----------

